# MES 30 vs MES 40



## poorpete (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok please forgive me if this topic has already been covered.  I am a newbie here and am anxious to get started smoking.  I just picked up an MES 30 and after examining it I need some advice on keeping or trading up to the MES 40.  I have very little experience in smoking so hopefully someone can chime in here.  Besides the obvious is there a reason for me to dish out the extra 150 for the MES 40?  I know the 40 at Sams club comes with the remote temp option, wheels, glass door and a simply larger box including more heat.  Considering that I am new and not 100% I will have a passion for this sport should I stick with my more starter unit?  I can get the wireless meat probe online for roughly 25 bucks.  I can add better wheels if needed at a minimum cost.  I don't need the glass door and light do I?  Should I bite the bullet and pay up now with plans of keeping the unit for many years?  Just looking for simple direction here.  I can almost buy 2-MES 30's for the price of the 40.

Thank you,

poorpete


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 15, 2012)

I had the same discussion in my head when I bought my MES 40" a few weeks ago.  I actually bought the smaller unit got it home and took it right back the next day without even opening the box.  I've been doing this awhile but nothing with an electric smoker.  I wanted to have the smoker that everyone else seemed to go with so I could get relevant help.  There are plenty of folks with the MES 30" too so that's not really a valid reason but its a reason.

There are 2 reasons why you would want the smaller unit:

- Your budget won't allow for the 40

- You have serious space constraints where you live

That being said, with the money you'll spend in additional items for the 30 you may well end up at the price of the 40 in the end.

tl;dr: buy the 40.  You won't regret it.


----------



## jack07 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi poorpete,

I have a MES 30 and found it to be great for my needs. The 40 will give you more space to cook larger amounts of food, but to start out you should not have any problem with the 30. 

As you will see on this site, the AMNPS smoke generator will help you a lot, do a form search on this, or click the A-Maze-N-Smoker link on the side. 

The Maverick ET-732 works great for your meat probe & smoker temp gauge, also available at the AMNPS site.

My opinion I would keep the MES 30 and buy the above two items and you will be all set!


----------



## tromaron (Jun 15, 2012)

The 40 lets you smoke a full rack of ribs without cutting them.  For me, the extra room is more than worth the extra money.


----------



## hkeiner (Jun 15, 2012)

In my opinion, unless having enough space for the larger MES40 is a problem the long term enjoyment of having the larger MES40 would overshadow any short term enjoyment from saving money on the purchase of the smaller MES30.


----------



## whistlepig (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a MES30 and use it for smoking just for the wife and me. If I were to smoke for four people or more I think my MES30 would be too small.


----------



## poorpete (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you for your honest input.  I appreciate your time to give me real world experience using the 30.


----------



## poorpete (Jun 15, 2012)

I guess where I am stuck on this is where do you get all of this extra space on the 40.  I understand it's wider by a few inches.  I just went over to Sams to double check my purchase.  As I walked up to the smoker I was impressed by the width and the size seemed huge compared to the 30.  I thought well there you have it I'm throwing this thing in the cart.  Then I opened the door and it's so shallow.  Looked to be exactly like the 30 depth wise.  So, I figure I'm spending 150 dollars for a few more inches.  I know my wife probably wouldn't argue with that at times but for smoking I just don't think I get it.  The comment about the ribs was good and after some thought I was like what's the first thing I do with ribs after I cook them?  I cut them up into portions so not a 150 add on.  The light is nice but I'm not planning on smoking after dark.   Kind of like the light in my dryer, nice touch but nobody seems to notice when it's burned out.  The meat probe is a no brainer but I didn't see anywhere that the smoker could turn off at desired temp so is that worth 150? Wheels?  Yes, nice but it only has 2.  That's kind of a drag and again not a 150 add on.  I guess the real question is a guy could have 2-30's for the price of one 40.  Now that sounds better in all conditions.  Now we can smoke two things at seperate temps at the same time. I'm just talkin here and the last thing I want to do is offend anyone.  That is not my intention.  I want to smoke this weekend and I need to pull the trigger here.  As it stands I'm sticking with the 30.  I like the looks of it and until I need more... The thing has 4 racks and for my small family I would think all would be great.  Last call if anyone has any input please let me know.  

Thank you!


----------



## utah smoker (Jun 15, 2012)

> "So, I figure I'm spending 150 dollars for a few more inches.  I know my wife probably wouldn't argue with that at times but for smoking I just don't think I get it.'


----------



## hkeiner (Jun 15, 2012)

> Last call if anyone has any input please let me know.


There is probably not much more to say about the MES30 vs MES40 comparison than what has alread been said.  If you had asked for a comparision with a stick burner, gasser, charcoal, pellet , or another brand electric  (such as a Bradley) there would be more to say and a decision would be much more difficult. There are many happy MES30 users and many happy MES40 users. You will be amongst the many happy MES30 users. Congratulations on a good choice of smoker...


----------



## bigbob73 (Jun 16, 2012)

whistlepig said:


> I have a MES30 and use it for smoking just for the wife and me. If I were to smoke for four people or more I think my MES30 would be too small.



This for me.


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Jun 16, 2012)

I have the 40.  Never had the 30 but I think it would be to small for me.  There have been many times when the 40 was to small.  Smoking for wedding, parties, family get-togethers, just to name a few.  When I smoke I usually load it up and vacuum seal it for the freezer.  It's nice to come in late or company show up and be able to thaw out a really good meal in a mater of minutes.  I guess you could do the same with two 30's.  As for the light and window, not necessary.  The light in mine did not last long.  When I first stared smoking I really liked the window but I never clean it now.  My advice is to get two ...............40's!


----------



## hkeiner (Jun 16, 2012)

> When I first stared smoking I really liked the window but I never clean it now.


I like the window a lot. I lets me see how the AMNPS (I place the AMNPS on the bottom shelf) and the meat are doing during the smoke. Not essential but nice to have IMO.


----------

